# 6 cycle I C engine



## Brian Rupnow (Jul 3, 2012)

I have been thinking about 6 cycle i.c. engines today for some reason. It seems that there are 2 or 3 versions of these things. I have seen them as hit and miss single acting engines, single acting engines that are not hit and miss type, and the Mery 6 cycle engine which has a double acting cylinder and is also a hit and miss style. Can someone please direct me to where I can buy a set of plans for one of these.----Brian


----------



## doc1955 (Jul 3, 2012)

I built this one from plans published in the Home Shop Machinist mag.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6PJ2jZyoyc&list=UUEYd-TBMnAV7ONJm14DG1OQ&index=17&feature=plpp_video[/ame]


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks Doc---I have seen a couple of builds of that one on this website, very nicely done. It sticks in my mind that I have seen a video of one running that was not a hit and miss. It apparently had no cam shaft, and I THINK it had a lot more levers on it. Damn, I hate it when I can't remember where exactly I have seen things!!!


----------



## doc1955 (Jul 3, 2012)

Brian Rupnow  said:
			
		

> Damn, I hate it when I can't remember where exactly I have seen things!!!



 :big: :big: I know that feeling.


----------



## steamer (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice one Doc!

Wasn't that in Phil Duclos book?


Dave


----------



## doc1955 (Jul 3, 2012)

It maybe there but I thought I built it from the Home shop magazine. I have to many books and magazines a lot of them packed away to make room for new ones (you know how it is) :big:

It was a fun engine to build and is a pretty good runner.


----------



## Groomengineering (Jul 4, 2012)

It's Phils design and was first published in HSM. The Village Press 'Shop Wisdom' books are just compilations of the HSM articles.

Phils 6-cycle, like all of his engines, is an amazing design. Well worth the price of the books.

Cheers

Jeff


----------



## cfellows (Jul 4, 2012)

Actually, I think the Odds'n'Ends Hit'n'Miss was the first of Phil's IC engines to be published in HSM. If memory servers there were 7 gas engines published in HSM altogether, although not necessarily in this order:

Odds'n'Ends - Horizontal IC hit n miss engine, the first published in HSM
Whatzit - Horizontal Oscillating IC engine
Gearless - Vertical IC engine with no valve gears
Oddball 6 cycle - Horizontal 6 cycle IC hit n miss engine
Topsy Turvy - Inverted IC hit n miss engine
Maverick - A horizontal IC hit n miss engine with no valve bears
Victorian - Vertical IC hit n miss engine, victorian design

Chuck


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jul 4, 2012)

Maybe it was the "Gearless" I am thinking of. Does anybody have a link to a build of it, or a picture?---Thanks Chuck!!!----EDIT--No, it wasn't a gearless as shown here.
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=12468.0

Chuck---Whats a valve bear?--Is it like the Grizzly bear or more like the Polar bear??? ;D ;D


----------



## bearcar1 (Jul 4, 2012)

Just remember ........


----------



## cfellows (Jul 4, 2012)

Hey Brian, 

Here is a video of Duclos's gearless hit n miss.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVSqDZS7j9w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVSqDZS7j9w[/ame]

Here's a video of an aeromotor 8 stroke engine. There's a fellow here in Austin who sells castings for this engine...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3XqVz_-2vM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3XqVz_-2vM[/ame]

Here's a link to his web site. 

http://www.lonestarengineworks.com/aeromotor_engine.html

Chuck


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jul 5, 2012)

I have purchased the book "The Shop Wisdom of Philip Duclos" thru Village Press. It was only fifty some dollars, and will arrive in about a week.


----------



## NickG (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi Brian,

there is a guy near me that is a bit of a genius with i.c. engines, unfortunately I don't know him as such but used to stand as a kid in the model tent memorised by his engines. He made an oscillating 6 cycle engine, I believe the gearing is just 1:3 instead of 1:2?






It says it's a hit & miss on the link below but I don't think it is looking at the exhaust valve linkage, don't ask me exactly how it works though - you might be able to deduce something from the pic.

http://modelenginenews.org/gallery/harrowgate/index.html


----------



## cfellows (Jul 6, 2012)

That's a right purty engine! Assuming the valve linkage shown on this side of the engine is for the exhaust, I believe the round rod coming out the side of the engine near the base moves out and holds the exhaust valve open when the engine reaches or exceeds the governor speed. Can't really see the governor which must be on the other side of the engine. That does look like a 1:3 gear ratio.

I could never get my head around the advantage of 6 or 8 strokes over 4 when you're talking about a hit'n'miss engine...

Chuck


----------



## Shopguy (Jul 6, 2012)

There were a number of engines, of rather odd design, built and patented in the late 1800's, basically to get around the Otto 4 stoke patent. If you can get a copy of Lyle Cummins "Internal Fire" it makes interesting reading about some of the IC engines of the past 300 years including some of the very exotic varities.
Ernie J


----------



## NickG (Jul 7, 2012)

Chuck, you're right I didn't notice the governor! ... Strange as you say, unless when the governor is disconnected he just wanted the engine to give a consistent hit but give a slower running engine with more revs between each hit.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jul 7, 2012)

Guys---I stand corrected!! It wasn't a 6 cycle engine that so intrigued me. It was an Atkinson cycle engine, as shown in the video. Thats the bugger I was looking for plans for. Its original designer was David Gingery.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPTvgGJbVZo&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## fcheslop (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi Brian,There is some drawings for an Atkinson on the Jan Ridders site.
best wishes Frazer


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jul 7, 2012)

fcheslop  said:
			
		

> Hi Brian,There is some drawings for an Atkinson on the Jan Ridders site.
> best wishes Frazer



Frazer---could you please post a link to that site.---Brian


----------



## Dan Rowe (Jul 7, 2012)

Brian
http://heetgasmodelbouw.ridders.nu/Webpaginas/pagina_atkinson_viertactmotor/atkinsosn_frameset.htm

Dan


----------



## Groomengineering (Jul 7, 2012)

Brian, the original Gingery book is available on Lindsays websight. 

http://lindsaybks.com/dgjp/djgbk/atkin/index.html

Cheers

Jeff


----------



## cfellows (Jul 7, 2012)

Projects in Metal, Feb 1996 also has full plans for an Atkinson engine.

Chuck


----------



## doc1955 (Jul 7, 2012)

Brian,
 I got the book last fall for a present from the miss's and built one last fall and finished it last winter.
 It was the first time I built this style engine and have to say it has turned out to be a pretty cool engine..I recently received the Atkinson differential engine which I think will be my next engine.
 I would recommend the book it was very informative and well worth the price IMHO.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUsfIq6Iy_0&list=UUEYd-TBMnAV7ONJm14DG1OQ&index=5&feature=plpp_video[/ame]


----------



## fcheslop (Jul 7, 2012)

hi Brian,Dan beat me to it
Good luck


----------



## Billzilla (Jul 7, 2012)

A friend of mine has also invented a 6-stroke engine and it works very well.
He's having legal problems with a guy that tried to ..... well best not said until the case is completely over.

http://www.sixstroke.com

He used to live a few streets from me and I've seen the bike in this video - http://www.sixstroke.com/downloads/burnout.mpg - do exactly what it did in that video, the torque is amazing.

Anyway it wouldn't be too hard for someone here to reproduce.
Just thought it might be of interest.


----------



## Noitoen (Jul 8, 2012)

I've read about a six stroke engine that used gas/steam http://www.autoweek.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20060227/FREE/302270007/1023/THISWEEKSISSUE


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jul 8, 2012)

I just recieved a complete set of plans for the Atkinson engine plus plans for a carburetor from Jan Ridder. The plans and technical write up seem to be very complete. Jan is asking for a "donation" of 5 to 10 Euros for the plans , which according to my converter is $6 to $12 Canadian, a very reasonable price. These plans seem to be excellently done, and very complete. They are in Metric, but that shouldn't be a horrible stumbling block, as I will model it all in Solidworks and use the built in Solidworks converter to generate British Imperial (inch) drawings. I have no idea when I will build this engine---Its a matter of how much real work I have, How much fun I'm having with my wife and grand daughters touring around this summer, and how bored I get. This will be one of the builds I do where I won't be able to provide drawings, (I don't want to step on Jan's toes) but it should be a fun build with lots of pictures and commentary as it develops.----Brian


----------



## Blogwitch (Jul 8, 2012)

Brian,

I thought I had better explain that Jan's donation isn't compulsory, but I always give some, purely because his plans, time involved and engines must cost him a fair bit to develop, I actually consider him as a modern day Elmer.

For anyone stepping up a gear from Elmer's offerings should really consider some of Jan's easier engines, then progress onto something a little more challenging later.

Truly barstock, with a difference.

John


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jul 8, 2012)

John---It would be very crass of ANYONE to use Jans plans and not compensate him for them. I know how much time and effort go into modeling, machining, and creating a set of comprehensive engineering drawings. That is why, as I said in my earlier post that I will not be posting plans of this engine as it develops, because I don't want to step on Jan's toes.


----------



## Blogwitch (Jul 8, 2012)

Sorry Brian,

It wasn't aimed at yourself, I should have put "I thought I had better explain to other members, that Jan's donation isn't compulsory"


John


----------



## steamer (Jul 9, 2012)

Looks like an interesting build Brian.  I'll be following along!

Dave


----------

